# New Perch Limit effective April 1st



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Unfortunately MSF does not have a general fishing thread. Just want to let everyone know of new regulations state wide with the exception of Lake Erie if this article is correct.

Link is below if interested.

https://amp.freep.com/amp/2780801002


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I figured that that was coming



Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah it was plastered on a few of the fishing forums a couple weeks back.

The article is correct.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

50% is a quite a reduction


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

It should be 10


----------



## KrossJr (Jan 20, 2009)

Needed to be done for years. Up the eye limit to 10, open up a cormorant season and put regs in place on commercial net locations in proximity to river mouths


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Eliminate Perch spearing. Stupidest thing I ever heard of. Unmarked spearing holes are extremely dangerous and totally uncalled for.


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

Falk said:


> Eliminate Perch spearing. Stupidest thing I ever heard of. Unmarked spearing holes are extremely dangerous and totally uncalled for.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Most people who spear perch don't make huge holes I have done all my perch spearing out of one 7 inch hole or two cut next to each other. Pike spearing people make the big holes


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I spear, and I mark my holes all the time , this is like condeming all ice fisherman, for those who leave trash on the water


----------



## wallyg (Dec 31, 2010)

Quig7557 said:


> 50% is a quite a reduction


Yes it is- especially when there is no reduction 
in the commercial harvest quotas!


----------



## Bowhunter2018 (Nov 7, 2018)

I fished all day today! Caught enough for a meal. But I just shake my head when I see people driving there cars or trucks onto the ice! This stupid stuff totally needs to be stopped.And to the people that left all your empty beer cans and garbage out on the ice. Your a bunch of slobs!!!Rember when the ice melts all that garbage goes into the lake!Hope everyone stays safe god bless us all! 
Bobber Down!


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

Bowhunter2018 said:


> I fished all day today! Caught enough for a meal. But I just shake my head when I see people driving there cars or trucks onto the ice! This stupid stuff totally needs to be stopped.And to the people that left all your empty beer cans and garbage out on the ice. Your a bunch of slobs!!!Rember when the ice melts all that garbage goes into the lake!Hope everyone stays safe god bless us all!
> Bobber Down!


The garbage part I agree with, but what's your beef with cars and trucks on stable ice....? I'm curious. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunter2018 (Nov 7, 2018)

usedtobeayooper said:


> The garbage part I agree with, but what's your beef with cars and trucks on stable ice....? I'm curious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Well let’s see guy drove thru the ice on Lake Huron. And yes he was beyond drunk. And lucky for him there where other ice fishermen out there that basically saved his life. Keep them on the road and drive safe! Bye


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

Bowhunter2018 said:


> Well let’s see guy drove thru the ice on Lake Huron. And yes he was beyond drunk. And lucky for him there where other ice fishermen out there that basically saved his life. Keep them on the road and drive safe! Bye


Snowmobiles, trucks, random deer, and PEOPLE go through every year. The easy answer is nobody or nothing goes on the ice. But common sense seems like a better take on it.... I grew up on the ice, and yes, we did and do drive cars and trucks on it. The problem isn't the ice, it's knowing when and where you can do so safely. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

Bowhunter2018 said:


> I fished all day today! Caught enough for a meal. But I just shake my head when I see people driving there cars or trucks onto the ice! This stupid stuff totally needs to be stopped.And to the people that left all your empty beer cans and garbage out on the ice. Your a bunch of slobs!!!Rember when the ice melts all that garbage goes into the lake!Hope everyone stays safe god bless us all!
> Bobber Down!


Let's ban bowhunting because people fall out of trees.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I see those 2 things as totally unrelated. I think bowhunters are not the ones leaving trash everywhere.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Haven't gotten the new rule book. Taking someone yesterday ice fishing. Anyone hear there combining perch with bluegill/crappie catch limit (25)
Or is perch still on its own? Just curious. That's what this guy was talking? I said I dunno...


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

sureshot006 said:


> I see those 2 things as totally unrelated. I think bowhunters are not the ones leaving trash everywhere.


He thinks people shouldn't ice fish because they fall in sometimes. I compared that to bow hunting and falling out of trees.


----------



## CrappieSlayer (Jan 3, 2014)

This is great news...now I'll only be 20 short of my limit!


----------



## PoppaRod (Jan 15, 2019)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> Haven't gotten the new rule book. Taking someone yesterday ice fishing. Anyone hear there combining perch with bluegill/crappie catch limit (25)
> Or is perch still on its own? Just curious. That's what this guy was talking? I said I dunno...


That's not true, perch are a stand alone species and have their own regulations


----------

